# Flying my cat from Egypt to Canada, please help



## Ghaly (May 21, 2011)

Right now I am really confused as to what I need to do.

I have a ticket scheduled to take me to London, and then from London to Canada. I want to take my pet cat with me. The Egyptian Airport has told as a bunch of different stories of things we need to do and bring, and to be honest they are idiots and don't know what they are talking about.

So, I want to bring my cat with me, but from what I understand I am not allowed to bring him on the plane if I am going to London, I'm only allowed to have him in the cargo. But will he go all the way to Canada on the cargo? Or am I going to take him out of the cargo in London, then bring him with me on the plane to Canada?

He has all the necessary vaccinations written down by my vet in a booklet, but is there anything else I need? Apparently, I have to go to the "official ministry for pets" and leave him there for 2 days to get a health certificate, then I have to take it to the british embassy and have it approved? 
How much will this all cost also to have him travel by the cargo??

Has anyone here brought pets from Egypt to Canada before? Or at least has anyone brought pets travelling through London? I was thinking about letting someone else take my pet back home because they are going through Italy, and Italy allows you to bring pets on the plane and doesn't need half the stuff. Will my cat have to be put in quarentine?? I am not staying in London, I am taking a flight right after to Canada, will they still hold him in quarentine? Could anyone please help?


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ghaly said:


> Right now I am really confused as to what I need to do.
> 
> I have a ticket scheduled to take me to London, and then from London to Canada. I want to take my pet cat with me. The Egyptian Airport has told as a bunch of different stories of things we need to do and bring, and to be honest they are idiots and don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who went through all of this recently, taking two cats to the USA.... 
Forget the airport staff - speak to the customer service of the airline you are
using, but you will find that he/she is flying cargo......
Cost for both to USA was around $300US.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friends here in Spain are taking their dog back to the UK for a visit, they have to visit a vet and have drops which I presume are tick-flea or such like and they will be issued a certificate that is only valid for 24 hours, last year the ferry was late docking taking them out of the 24 hours and they had to stay at Cherborg for an extra 3days to get an up to date certificate in place

I would guess your dog will go Cargo from the UK.. I have never seen a dog walking around a UK airport.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

dog???? she ask about travelling with a CAT


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No need to try and be a smart dog.. Cat, dog. Domestic animals all have the same quarantine rules


----------



## Gail Storm (Jun 2, 2011)

*cat to Canada*



Ghaly said:


> Right now I am really confused as to what I need to do.
> 
> I have a ticket scheduled to take me to London, and then from London to Canada. I want to take my pet cat with me. The Egyptian Airport has told as a bunch of different stories of things we need to do and bring, and to be honest they are idiots and don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Don't know if you are sorted yet.
Get in touch with EMRO (Egyptian Mau Rescue Organisation) a local cat charity that is extremely professional and well run. They rescue local street cats and put them up for adoption on an international level. The lady who founded the charity is Canadian and they ship cats out to Canada on a regular basis so would be able to tell you everything you need to know.
They may have some cats waiting for an escort to Canada so you may be able to help them out by also taking one of theirs with you to hand over to their new owners who will meet up with you in Canada.
Whatever, do get in touch with them.
Apparently I'm not allowed to post URL.s to other sites as I am a new member, so suggest you google EMRO cat rescue Cairo Egypt and you will find their website address


----------

